# Wie lese ich die Helligkeit eines einzelnen Pixels aus



## V4mp1r3 (12. Februar 2005)

hi
  also das bild ist vorhanden im *.jpg format und schon eingelesen (FileInputStream)
  jetz frage ich mich wie ich an die Helligkeit (in form von Intensity geht das glaub ich) auslese
  ich hab da so einen Befehl gefunden: getIntensity
  allerdings weiss ich nicht so recht wie ich diesen anwenden soll

  könnte mir da jemand helfen?

  mfg stefan


 edit:
 das bild ist schon schwarz weiss ich brauch es also nicht erst umwandeln..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Versuchs doch mal so:


```
/*
 * Created on 12.02.2005@19:53:58
 *
 * TODO Licence info
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;

import javax.imageio.ImageIO;

/**
 * @author Administrator
 *
 * TODO Explain me
 */
public class BrightnessAnalyzer {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            BufferedImage img = ImageIO.read(new File("c:/rose.jpg"));
            Color c = new Color(img.getRGB(50, 50));

            float[] f = Color.RGBtoHSB(c.getRed(), c.getBlue(), c.getGreen(),
                    null);
            System.out.println("Hue: " + f[0]);
            System.out.println("Saturation: " + f[1]);
            System.out.println("Brightness: " + f[2]);

        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Warhamster (13. Februar 2005)

Moin.

Also vampire, ich weiß nicht warum du mehrmals die gleiche Frage stellst wenn sie dir bereits beantwortet wurde.
Siehe: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials190563.html


----------



## V4mp1r3 (13. Februar 2005)

also da muss ich ganz ehrlich zugeben das ich diese noch garnicht gesehen hab....
 *peinlich peinlich*

 jetzt funktioniert es auf jeden fall

 community hab dank =))

 vielen dank also Thomas Darimont und auch dir Warhamster


----------

